# Brick enginehouse



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

In Kevin's thread about using brick I mentioned a brick enginehouse model I had seen. I saved the photo from a site I can't find, because I thought this would be an unsual structure to replicate. Its walls are supported by buttresses that would take a bit of doing, especially since, as we've already discussed on Kevin's thread, bending Precision Plastics brick sheet takes some effort. Still, I think this building looks much different that your basic wood sheathed enginehouse.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Pola and or Piko make one that is almost like that one in kit form on "Evil Bay" alot!! Regal


----------

